# Sable Coat Changes



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I know that Alex isn't a full GSD, but she definitely has that intense sable coat. I was recently looking at some of her pictures when I first got her (4 months) vs the pictures I've most recently taken of her. WHAT A DIFFERENCE! She's about 15 months now, and I just can't believe how much different she looks!

Here's a few puppy pics:





























And here's a few recent pics:




























Doesn't she almost look like a totally different dog?

So I was wondering what your pups originally looked like, and what they look like now? Did they have a drastic change in color, as I'm sure they did? I'd love to see them


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She's very pretty. I love it when people post the sable color changes. In that profile pic she looks fox like. Beautiful. What is she mixed with? She certainly carries the gsd features.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Alex - Are you SURE she isn't purebred? I mean, I can see where the fluffy tail would throw some people off, but I have seen some mighty plush tails on GSDs, and she looks spittin purebred to me! I will post some of our sable tomorrow when I am at my computer!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, GSDAlphaMom!



VaBeachFamily said:


> Alex - Are you SURE she isn't purebred? I mean, I can see where the fluffy tail would throw some people off, but I have seen some mighty plush tails on GSDs, and she looks spittin purebred to me! I will post some of our sable tomorrow when I am at my computer!


Well, I can't be 100% sure, because she was found abandoned in a foreclosed home by the SPCA of Central Florida and nursed back to health by a caring foster parent working with the SPCA with her two 'sisters' before put up for adoption to the public. She came in with two other puppies, that I knew of, that looked almost pure husky but were listed as her 'sisters.' The one sister that was with her that hadn't been adopted yet (one of the sisters had been adopted before I'd been there to see them) had a few GSD physical traits and a few traits similar to Alex, but she had the white face and a blue eye, along with the more square head and smaller, rounded ears. 

Alex has a lot of little physical characteristics of husky/inuit-esque breed as well as a few behavioral characteristics of husky/inuit-esque, but to be honest I cannot be 100% sure she isn't pure. I doubt she is, though, but I love her just the same 

I often get the 'is that a wolf/wolf dog' comment, haha, and the local pet store workers love to call her their little coyote mascot.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

Very beautiful sable with fantastic and mesmerizing eyes!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta at 8 weeks:









Around 3-1/2 months:









5 months:









Around 12 months:


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

My Wallabe is digging a mote around our tent.


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

This is Sheva at 9 weeks and Sheva at 10 months (she is 11 months now). Our Avatar is Sheva at 9 months.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's almost funny how most sables seem to lose a lot of the softer colors in their face as they age, giving way to a deep black/charcoal coloring. I expected the other way around when I got Alex, expecting it to be more of a traditional type of GSD color change, but when I found out about sable coats and read up on it more, it seems the patterns do almost the opposite. Really cool.

GREAT looking dogs!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's some more for you: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/show-me-pictures/165460-show-me-your-sables.html


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sigh. Love the sables!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's beautiful. I too question the PB thing as she does look purebred to me. I just see a very very feminine girl.


----------

